# All Uber Drivers are Idiots!



## Steve French

It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention. 

I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving. 

Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously. 

This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car. 

Quit now while you still have a car.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Yep you learned the hard way


----------



## MoneyUber4

Thank you Steve, you made me laugh. Believe it or not, I noticed, my car is hitting 93,000 miles - when I started with Uber it was 52,000 miles. 

I don't drive for Uber anymore but the way I was going, my car was going down to the dumpster. I mentioned before that I used to drive in NYC back in 1982 until 1985-6. 
My poor car was at the shop every 2 weeks for full inspection, parts replacements of shocks and other parts. My tires, I used to rotate or replace them every 3 to 6 months all 4 tires. 
Tires were Sears tires, cheap but they did not last. Welcome back!


----------



## vegastaxi

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


Good advice


----------



## Guest

You could always get a donkey? Just saying.


----------



## Huberis

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


Sorry to hear about you loss. If you ever want to now why taxis can look less than pristine..... There you have it. Eventually, the wear catches up with you. Uber off I guess.


----------



## dlt

or dont uber in a cadillac?


----------



## Hooligan67

Shoulda bought a Toyota


----------



## UberXTampa

Uber with a Toyota.
i had more than 50k miles since I started ride sharing.
Mileage is 183k+.
I did not change anything other than spark plugs and that was because I can and not for a repair.

I do my own detailing which could have been my biggest expense if I were to have it done by someone.
When I don't drive drunks, car doesn't need as much refreshing and detailing.


----------



## mrlasvegas

Your problem was a 2005 American made car. You were going to have extensive problems anyway, Uber or not. Never keep an American car for more than 4 years or 100,000 miles.


----------



## UberXTampa

Even ISIS is preferring Toyota for the war zone. It is the most dependable brand.


----------



## UberXTampa

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


I don't want to offend, but your posting lacks a lot of facts. I just checked my local Craigslist for an ideal Uber car: http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/ctd/5257811311.html

This car at 145K miles at $6,500.00 is a bargain! i have same car with 183K miles. I have never done any repairs similar to what you are describing. No brake service ever. Car has regenerative breaking and doesn't need as much break service as any other car.

It doesn't matter what it is that you are doing, if you are doing it with the wrong tool, you will fail. with these low rates, driver saturation and high costs of running a motor vehicle, Prius is a good "tool" for the job.

I have influenced so many people from my friends and family that, i can count 10 people by name that got inspired and bought one themselves. they are all happy. they all are bragging so much about their cars, they influence their friends. my customers are almost always impressed by the car's features when I describe to them a lot of the details they never heard about.

sometimes I find it as a blessing that ignorant people hate the Prii. this is the only way you can get yourself a bargain. This car above for example is a bargain.


----------



## Vegasuber

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


Its not ubers fault. Its your fault for buying a pos caddy. They are money pits. If u bought a yaris or corolla to uber , u wouldn't have had those problems. Buy used of course.
U are like a guy that drinks 8 shots of vodka, and blames his penis for not getting erect


----------



## William1964

Well the car was almost 11 years old. Those things happen and are more frequent when the cars you know 7 - 10 years old. And now you're telling me you put $4,000 into it.


----------



## gofry

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


I think you have an issue with Cadillac, not Uber.


----------



## Timq

Should have drove a cheaper car


----------



## cb80907

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


I'll be doing just that come November 2nd. I feel your pain with the high amount of damage done by driving constantly. On my end, I'm driving for Lyft until I start the new job, and after that I'm done for good. It's put a lot of wear and tear on my vehicle (I drive a 2003 BMW 325xi), and I wouldn't be surprised if my car needs just as much work. You're lucky to have gotten out of the game. It's not worth it at all.


----------



## 944turb0

You should speak for yourself, driving a Cadillac and all (also how is uber responsible for a faulty ecu or catylitic converter?)

smart drivers maximize crappy uber earnings with efficient reliable Toyotas


----------



## UberXTampa

Lexus (and Toyota) top brand in Consumer Reports' reliability survey http://news.yahoo.com/lexus-top-brand-consumer-reports-reliability-survey-171357973--finance.html


----------



## nooneyouknowof

Your car is almost 11 years old. Obviously it's going to start costing money to maintain.


----------



## Mr Microphone

As a service manager at an auto repair shop, the techs hated to see an older Cadillac. Always something wrong, always expensive. Old Caddys are money pits. Don't even get me started on the Northstar engine!

I did NOT go with a Prius, they are horrible in snow, and sub zero cold. But I did go with a Nissan for reliability in the long run. I went with a Murano for roominess, and because it has ground clearance & AWD for the snow days. Streets are plowed sure, but residential pickups are common, and side streets get plowed last. Granted I get only about 22 MPG, but hopefully Ill be making money hand over fist when it starts snowing. Weathertech mats are on the way also!

I get a lot of compliments about the room and comfort of my ride, people ask if they can request me personally. Not yet, but someday soon when I get that limo license and insurance!


----------



## Drewsouth

I do feel like an idiot driving for uber but certain circumstances leave me no other choice for now


----------



## Huberis

Mr Microphone said:


> As a service manager at an auto repair shop, the techs hated to see an older Cadillac. Always something wrong, always expensive. Old Caddys are money pits. Don't even get me started on the Northstar engine!
> 
> I did NOT go with a Prius, they are horrible in snow, and sub zero cold. But I did go with a Nissan for reliability in the long run. I went with a Murano for roominess, and because it has ground clearance & AWD for the snow days. Streets are plowed sure, but residential pickups are common, and side streets get plowed last. Granted I get only about 22 MPG, but hopefully Ill be making money hand over fist when it starts snowing. Weathertech mats are on the way also!
> 
> I get a lot of compliments about the room and comfort of my ride, people ask if they can request me personally. Not yet, but someday soon when I get that limo license and insurance!


I have heard the same thing about Northstar engines. A good friend of mine a had a hard on to buy a Caddilac from that era and his mechanic told him they were nothing but trouble and something he preferred to avoid working on.


----------



## SneakyPete

The Prius is a good car but hasn't much room inside nor trunk. Good on fuel it has no power for getting outa tricky traffic situations where you need power fast. Better is the Toyota Camry Hybrid

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/ctd/5276629285.html

It has more interior room, larger trunk and has the power when you need it. It only is slightly worse on fuel consumption around town so the Camry Hybrid Imho is better.


----------



## UberXTampa

SneakyPete said:


> The Prius is a good car but hasn't much room inside nor trunk. Good on fuel it has no power for getting outa tricky traffic situations where you need power fast. Better is the Toyota Camry Hybrid
> 
> http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/ctd/5276629285.html
> 
> It has more interior room, larger trunk and has the power when you need it. It only is slightly worse on fuel consumption around town so the Camry Hybrid Imho is better.


I agree that this Camry is better for UberX.
Seats are more comfortable as well. 
At 131k miles, it can easily go another 131k before needing to replace it. This is 2 years of full time UberX driving! For $7500!


----------



## gofry

SneakyPete said:


> The Prius is a good car but hasn't much room inside nor trunk. Good on fuel it has no power for getting outa tricky traffic situations where you need power fast. Better is the Toyota Camry Hybrid
> 
> http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/ctd/5276629285.html
> 
> It has more interior room, larger trunk and has the power when you need it. It only is slightly worse on fuel consumption around town so the Camry Hybrid Imho is better.


Priuses have loads of rear seat room, have you ever sat in one? The rear deck is large enough for a pile of luggage.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


What did you expect a 05 car to not break after running it into the ground 10 years later with uber?


----------



## Muki

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


But the question is how many miles did you have on the car before Uber and how many did Uber add? If the vehicle was already high mileage then you have to look at the percentage of miles put on by Uber and only factor that part into the repair cost. Obviously you can't blame Uber driving for all the wear and tear you did before you started driving for Uber.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

2014 Honda Accord.
Bought it with 30K miles.
Put on 14K miles with Uber.
Only routine maintenance, done at the dealer & covered under the extended service contract ($ 700 / 5 years = $ 140/year = $ 11.67/month).
Don't Uber in an American car, LOL.
Honda & Toyota are where it's at.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

CNJtrepreneur said:


> 2014 Honda Accord.
> Bought it with 30K miles.
> Put on 14K miles with Uber.
> Only routine maintenance, done at the dealer & covered under the extended service contract ($ 700 / 5 years = $ 140/year = $ 11.67/month).
> Don't Uber in an American car, LOL.
> Honda & Toyota are where it's at.


Visit Kbb.com


----------



## gg mh

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


You are the idiot one who drove for Uber with a Cadillac SRX05. Sorry, not everyone is an idiot. Money is not good, but it's there when one is not driving a Cadillac SRX 05).


----------



## gg mh

CNJtrepreneur said:


> 2014 Honda Accord.
> Bought it with 30K miles.
> Put on 14K miles with Uber.
> Only routine maintenance, done at the dealer & covered under the extended service contract ($ 700 / 5 years = $ 140/year = $ 11.67/month).
> Don't Uber in an American car, LOL.
> Honda & Toyota are where it's at.


Exactly my point bro. There is money to be made with a Toyota, Honda etc. Yeah, you're an idiot if you drive for Uber with a Cadillac. Don't include me LOL


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

Well, I also got the service contract, which amazingly enough the dealer didn't screw me on. Had the car for 8 months, only opened the hood once - to change a light bulb.


----------



## FBM

My Kia Rio 2013 losed some amount of value since buying new at $12600. It's worth about $8000. NO, I did not buy to use for Uber. I bought it for ME. I had the car 2 1/2 years. And I LOVE IT. I just started Uber a month ago. I figure my 2013 makes a good car to use for Uber since I did not go out there buying a $15000 civic or Prius to use for Uber.


----------



## groovyguru

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


You brought up a very important issue. Too many drivers ignore the deferred maintenance expenses. All they see is that deposit each week. They think their operating costs are "gas." I put 45,000 miles on my E350. When I quit the odometer read 92,000. I had a business going already, so I just went back to running the day to day stuff. Drive the car 8 miles a day now. My warranty is good for two more years or 120,000. So I'm covered. In two years I'm going to have to eat crow and either trade in or look for a new warranty to buy. There's my deferred costs. They will bite me soon enough, as they will every driver on the platform.


----------



## SECOTIME

I have a lifetime warranty on my engine.

Racking em up.


----------



## Myxx

I drive a leased Rav4, I'm up to 75,000 miles (5 years) and it's due for replacement. Never been to the dealer for any warranty repairs or issues, replaced front pads @50,000 and rear pads @ 60,000 plus the usual oil changes. I just ordered a 16 Rav Hybrid as a replacement vehicle.


----------



## DieselkW

You got our attention, and you were told that the only idiot is the nut holding the wheel of a 10 year old Caddy using it for UberX. Were you thinking your particular Cadillac would cost less to maintain than everyone else's?

My car gets 40+mpg on airport runs, and 38mpg in the city. Leather interior, massive rear seat leg room, enormous trunk, and 240 ft/lbs. torque at 1700rpm will take a pax load from 0-60 in 8.8 seconds. Cost to buy, maintain, insure, fuel, etc is less than 25¢ per mile. Fuel is only 6¢ of that. (40 miles for $2.30)

Diesel engines are well documented to run for half a million miles or more. Everything else is considered replace/wear parts. When the doors fall off I'll buy another used one.

Not as efficient as a Prius, but bigger, roomier, faster, and lots more fun to drive.

The SRX is a nice ride if you can afford to keep it on the road. At 15mpg city it's not a good choice for TNC drivers. Premium fuel, it costs nearly 20¢ a mile just for gas. Insurance is higher, luxury tax at registration, the price of replacement parts is "idiotic" as you well know.

You're paid about 75¢ / mile before taxes. It likely costs you that much to drive the damn thing, without all the maintenance headaches.

It took you 5 months to figure it out, and you call _us_ idiots?

Hope you're not offended by anything I said, I hope you take your own advice and please don't be _offended_. I just wanted to get your attention.


----------



## Mike in CT

Buying a Cadillac to begin with your sanity is questionable, never mind using it as a taxi


----------



## ray cash

You needed to dump your car before you drove with Uber it was junk then....


----------



## ORT

Let's all blame the car now, all you uber car experts, whatever car you use it's nothing but a losing proposition.


----------



## yokko

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


I still see people driving their brand new lexus, bmw, mercedes, etc... as uberx and I ask myself"what's wrong with these guys? how hungry are they?"


----------



## Nucleus

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


You bought a Cadillac!?! What were you expecting?


----------



## naplestom75

UberXTampa said:


> Uber with a Toyota.
> i had more than 50k miles since I started ride sharing.
> Mileage is 183k+.
> I did not change anything other than spark plugs and that was because I can and not for a repair.
> 
> I do my own detailing which could have been my biggest expense if I were to have it done by someone.
> When I don't drive drunks, car doesn't need as much refreshing and detailing.


It's not rideshare


----------



## naplestom75

If you drive at less than 1.5_2.0, depending on your market, you are an idiot. 

Your problem was too much quantity and not enough quality.


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


My car started at 83 thousand and I have around 88 thousand now..been uberring a whopping 3 weeks.. When this car is done, I'll buy another. If all of you are quitting, I have a better chance of making a buck.


----------



## ORT

DrivingMyJalopy said:


> My car started at 83 thousand and I have around 88 thousand now..been uberring a whopping 3 weeks.. When this car is done, I'll buy another. If all of you are quitting, I have a better chance of making a buck.


You actually think you are making money, really, is that what you are trying to convince yourself you are doing.


----------



## POMilton

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


Nobody should be driving a car for Uber they are not prepared to junk when the repair bills come. I see people driving X with Mercedes and Range Rovers. That is insanity. Basically principal for me, if I still drove, if you have a loan, you don't drive uber. And if you are not driving a car into the ground, you don't drive Uber. I bought my Camry for 2k in 2010. When the next big repair bill comes, I'm using the money I made with uber as a down payment. Simple advice, but good I think.


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy

ORT said:


> You actually think you are making money, really, is that what you are trying to convince yourself you are doing.


















I like the feedback that uber sends me.


----------



## Uberman8263

I have a Pinto great MPG. Not much pickup but it's reliable. Think it's worth while to join uber? Could use any extra income I can earn.


----------



## UberXTampa

Uberman8263 said:


> I have a Pinto great MPG. Not much pickup but it's reliable. Think it's worth while to join uber? Could use any extra income I can earn.


This is an explosive idea! Watch your back while ride sharing with a Pinto!


----------



## Uberman8263

No worries I got heavy duty rear bumpers.


----------



## bluewarrior7

I'm no idiot just don't have a choice currently. I bought in February a 2012 Chevy Equinox flex fuel with around 50k on it because my other car died. I recently left my job. In the meantime uber is my job. I know what I'm getting into. I know I'm gonna drive at crap load. If I don't get that other job hopefully enough to pay it off.

I currently get when I drove to New York 28mpg highway and city near 23.5 to 24.5mpg luckily gas prices have dropped because uber driving would be even more of a pain in the ass


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


Well I wouldn't call them idiots, I will just say ignorant. Ignorance is lack of knowledge. I've been an owner/operator for more than 14 years. I know true operating cost, I know the rules of legally being able to drive in my state (AZ). Most people just saw "make great money driving your own car", set your own hours, be your own boss, etc. I don't think anyone who started driving for Uber did any investigating before they started driving. If so, they would of known all laws for their state. And all these forums have many questions about laws and insurance that most post say "I didn't know that", "I didn't know that was illegal" or "my insurance agent told me I'm not covered". Bottom line, you need $2.50 per mile + tips to operate a vehicle and make a living. Now that Uber has the public believing that $.80 per mile is the going rate, I would get out of the business if I drove for Uber. You guys are fighting a losing battle.


----------



## UberPissed

I ubered with a vehicle that was leased. In total, maybe put 15k of the 36k allotment - I figured the miles were already paid for. 

Helped offset the cost of the lease payments. But I agree - leverage high fuel efficiency and a cheap car to maximize profits.


----------



## Uberrobert

That's why you do the xchange lease.....use their car, not yours


----------



## drewsk81

I'm so glad I learned the truth fast. I probably only put 200 or 300 miles total on my car doing it thank goodness. It makes absolutely no sense to do this job.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well I wouldn't call them idiots, I will just say ignorant. Ignorance is lack of knowledge. I've been an owner/operator for more than 14 years. I know true operating cost, I know the rules of legally being able to drive in my state (AZ). Most people just saw "make great money driving your own car", set your own hours, be your own boss, etc. I don't think anyone who started driving for Uber did any investigating before they started driving. If so, they would of known all laws for their state. And all these forums have many questions about laws and insurance that most post say "I didn't know that", "I didn't know that was illegal" or "my insurance agent told me I'm not covered". Bottom line, you need $2.50 per mile + tips to operate a vehicle and make a living. Now that Uber has the public believing that $.80 per mile is the going rate, I would get out of the business if I drove for Uber. You guys are fighting a losing battle.


Well said Seal. The most sensible post I have read in a while.

I get great gas mileage with my 2014 Corolla (especially now at 1.79 a gallon--filled up my tank for the next 10 days with $18), but no way am I driving my investment into the ground at these rates. The only ones benefitting are Uber and the pax. I told Uber to F off 10 months ago and haven't looked back.

To all others that have no choice (or think they don't) you have my deepest sympathy and prayers that you will find another way very soon. God Bless !!!!


----------



## drewsk81

here's an idea......register your newer vehicle with Uber and then drive a beater...you could even transfer your tags around with the DMV so the pax can see the right numbers....who really cares if Uber finds out since there is nothing illegal about doing so...somehow I doubt they even check DMV records.....sadly you might save on costs but you still wouldn't be making any money. It' actually more cost effective to have no job in most markets compared to driving for Uber. The guy that says $2.50/mi is about the minimum, is correct.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Smart people dont drive Cadillac's only my grandfather in Century Village he is 93. Maybe your his neighbor I don't know. Anyway I drive for both do I'm a double idiot or idiot and a 1/2 not sure anyway keep it slow over the Speed bumps in there and see you at bingo some night???


----------



## Space

UberXTampa said:


> Even ISIS is preferring Toyota for the war zone. It is the most dependable brand.


Well that's usually the car of choice for opposing forces. A nice Toyota Hilux.


----------



## jack badly

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


You are driving the wrong car for the wrong job.

subcompact car is the way to go...


----------



## Cascas

What's next? A guy coming here and complaining that he has 100k repair costs driving a rolls royce for uber?

I'm not saying that there's a ton of money to be made as an uber driver, but Cadillac man, seriously?

Makes you the idiot here expecting much by driving a luxury car to the ground to make pennies on the dollar.

Also I wouldn't trust everything your mechanic says if I were you.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Cascas said:


> What's next? A guy coming here and complaining that he has 100k repair costs driving a rolls royce for uber?
> 
> I'm not saying that there's a ton of money to be made as an uber driver, but Cadillac man, seriously?
> 
> Makes you the idiot here expecting much by driving a luxury car to the ground to make pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Also I wouldn't trust everything your mechanic says if I were you.


What's next, indeed.
My daughter was visiting Sydney, Australia and ordered an UberX.
What turned up WAS A Rolls Royce - WTF!
Sounds like a dead-set kerb crawler to me.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

mrlasvegas said:


> Your problem was a 2005 American made car. You were going to have extensive problems anyway, Uber or not. Never keep an American car for more than 4 years or 100,000 miles.


True american cars only last 100,000 miles Toyota's i have for over 240,000 miles


----------



## Peanut hello

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> True american cars only last 100,000 miles Toyota's i have for over 240,000 miles


No ,Ford crown vic can go over 400,000miles I have seen it...that's one of the best dependable car...


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Peanut hello said:


> No ,Ford crown vic can go over 400,000miles I have seen it...that's one of the best dependable car...


Maybe 300'000 but not 400,000


----------



## Peanut hello

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Maybe 300'000 but not 400,000


Anyway , I have seen it , over 400.000 miles with the same engine and transmission. I think that is the best car to use ,the doors are strong ,but it is your choice.


----------



## agtg

I baby my vehicle. No U-Turns, no excessive tight turns whatsoever. I rarely back up if I can avoid it. This car moves forward and in a very gentle manner. I don't fly along hanging on on and off ramps. This will help preserve your front end, which can get very costly to repair as you've clearly testified to. But, yeah, the hidden cost of wear and tear is what makes the scheme so schemey. And riders don't care. They're all living in the moment, and your car seems fine to them.


----------



## DieselkW

I hear from drivers that are all "giddyup" on their IRS tax deduction of 54¢.

For incomes in the Lyft/Uber range, no one is going to be able to actually deduct 54¢ per mile. Make it real simple, you get paid about a dollar per mile - put a thousand miles a week on your car, and you'll make about a thousand dollars per week.

If you make $50k a year and pay tax in the 28% bracket, you owe the I.R.S. $14,000 (I know, I know, but this is just a simplistic example)

Now if you drove 50,000 miles you can't deduct 54¢ per mile from that $14k burden because you can't deduct $27k if you only owe $14k You can't deduct expenses that add up to MORE than your tax burden, right?

You saved yourself from paying $14k in taxes, but you still drove 50k miles.

In this simplified example, you only got to deduct 28¢ per mile, not 54¢. (Because the actual tax reduction was only $14k / 50k miles = 0.28) 

So their tax deduction is worth about half what they think it's worth.


----------



## Strange Fruit

DieselkW said:


> I hear from drivers that are all "giddyup" on their IRS tax deduction of 54¢.
> 
> For incomes in the Lyft/Uber range, no one is going to be able to actually deduct 54¢ per mile. Make it real simple, you get paid about a dollar per mile - put a thousand miles a week on your car, and you'll make about a thousand dollars per week.
> 
> If you make $50k a year and pay tax in the 28% bracket, you owe the I.R.S. $14,000 (I know, I know, but this is just a simplistic example)
> 
> Now if you drove 50,000 miles you can't deduct 54¢ per mile from that $14k burden because you can't deduct $27k if you only owe $14k You can't deduct expenses that add up to MORE than your tax burden, right?
> 
> You saved yourself from paying $14k in taxes, but you still drove 50k miles.
> 
> In this simplified example, you only got to deduct 28¢ per mile, not 54¢. (Because the actual tax reduction was only $14k / 50k miles = 0.28)
> 
> So their tax deduction is worth about half what they think it's worth.


Is that really how it works. I though you deduct the 54 cents per mile from the $50,000, because that's the federal number for the expense of operating a vehicle for business, then pay the tax rate on what's left, because what is left is considered income. And you're taxed on actually income, not gross revenue which is what the $50k is. So 28% of $23k, instead of $50k. Which would cost $6440 in tax. I like your method, because it means no taxes and nobocdy really cares how many cents per mile is deducted. Your point is kind of funny. The way I thought it worked, where you actually DO deduct the whole 54 cents is way worse than your method which technically only deducts the 28 cents. who cares. We really care that we get to keep the meager earnings. Nobody really cares about the actual number.


----------



## bluetrainwreck

Uber didn't ruin your Caddy. DRIVING ruined your Caddy. Uber did not force you to drive that car, you made that choice. So whether you racked up those miles DRIVING with Uber, or DRIVING for other reasons (personal, leisure, business, commuting, etc) your car would need all those repairs either way. You just sped up the process by CHOOSING to drive that car for Uber. It sucks for sure. But I'm sure you knew about Cadillac reliability and lifespan before you got that car...you probably bought it used right? Wanted to look like a baller? lol.


----------



## driver5000

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


100% Agreed 100% Said Exactly As It is. Espically The City Traffic 85 cents per mile in LA traffic Dont Cut it. Total Rip off waste of time.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Listen, with those coke bottle glasses you have (bad vision) you most likely drove poorly and erratically and your car suffered as a result. Remember that moose you hit?


----------



## Peanut hello

http://www.abajournal.com/news/arti...icle_just_before_bankruptcy_gets_10k_loan_sho
one uber driver


----------



## HotSniper

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


Sorry bud,!!!


----------



## RDUber

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


 Cars wear and tear, the more you drive them, the more wear and tear. If you didn't anticipate that before hand, your car knowledge is very lacking.

If your car is on the older side and you subject it to Uber driving, be prepared to have some expenses.

From being a car enthusiast for over 15 years, here are my suggestions:

1. Use good quality synthetic oil, I like RedLine but there are a few more out there. These oils last longer and lubricate better.

2. Get some beefier brakes. StopTech, DbA, Brembo all offer excellent rotors and pads that will suppress what the dealership or shop sells.

3. Find a good mechanic that knows what he/she is doing, so your repairs will last.

Driving a vehicle will wear it out, just a fact of life.

I really don't see how that makes me an idiot, but each to his own.


----------



## HotSniper

RDUber said:


> Cars wear and tear, the more you drive them, the more wear and tear. If you didn't anticipate that before hand, your car knowledge is very lacking.
> 
> If your car is on the older side and you subject it to Uber driving, be prepared to have some expenses.
> 
> From being a car enthusiast for over 15 years, here are my suggestions:
> 
> 1. Use good quality synthetic oil, I like RedLine but there are a few more out there. These oils last longer and lubricate better.
> 
> 2. Get some beefier brakes. StopTech, DbA, Brembo all offer excellent rotors and pads that will suppress what the dealership or shop sells.
> 
> 3. Find a good mechanic that knows what he/she is doing, so your repairs will last.
> 
> Driving a vehicle will wear it out, just a fact of life.
> 
> I really don't see how that makes me an idiot, but each to his own.


YOU LEASE!!!


----------



## HotSniper

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


YOU LEASE A VEHICLE!!!!


----------



## tohunt4me

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


Wrong car to Uber with.


----------



## tohunt4me

944turb0 said:


> You should speak for yourself, driving a Cadillac and all (also how is uber responsible for a faulty ecu or catylitic converter?)
> 
> smart drivers maximize crappy uber earnings with efficient reliable Toyotas


Rent a tubing bender and buy some 3" stainless pipe,glass packs with straight pipes !


----------



## uberdavid

you now know why Taxis charge the rates they do ......its because it is very expensive to operate a vehicle like this under these conditions


----------



## Shangsta

HotSniper said:


> YOU LEASE!!!


Most leases cap your mileage so you dont beat the heck out of the car before you return it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Shangsta said:


> Most leases cap your mileage so you dont beat the heck out of the car before you return it.


When uber first came to town i inquired about a high mile lease... they offered 35,000 annually for double the normal rate...

35,000 might make it to the fourth of July.

The cab company i drive for has a week to week leases for the cabs... they set the weekly limit at 1750 and when i used to lease by the week i'd be at 2100-2200 a week and paying an extra $115-140 or so every week for over mileage.

So all in all... the milage limit in a taxi for a week, exceeds the mileage limit of a leased car.. for a month.

A 15,000 mile lease leaves 41 miles a day.
10,000 is 27 miles per day.

I would burn through that in 1-2 hours.


----------



## rosco_78

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


Maybe you're the idiot for putting a 1,000 miles per week on your car. Seems pretty cool after doing that every week for about 4-5 months? This is primarily a side gig for most people who are looking to supplement their income. Those of us who actually know how to do this eat very limited dead miles. I run on average between 140-160 miles per week and take in close to $200 after Uber's cut almost every weekend (depending on my schedule). But, thanks for the enlightenment on how you're an idiot for driving a Cadillac and not knowing how to budget your miles and time.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

rosco_78 said:


> Maybe you're the idiot for putting a 1,000 miles per week on your car. Seems pretty cool after doing that every week for about 4-5 months? This is primarily a side gig for most people who are looking to supplement their income. Those of us who actually know how to do this eat very limited dead miles. I run on average between 140-160 miles per week and take in close to $200 after Uber's cut almost every weekend (depending on my schedule). But, thanks for the enlightenment on how you're an idiot for driving a Cadillac and not knowing how to budget your miles and time.


Not every market is close to equal, If i had a 160 mile uberX fare with no surge or empty miles... it wouldn't even pay $200 to me. Boston is one of the old school "Classic" for hire markets where you make stupid amounts of money easily. I put in 250 miles in my taxi last night for 15 fares total... in one shift... and i cleared $200 after paying off the cab company and I garuntee my rates are higher than your uber rates. Markets have varrying levels of paid to unpaid miles.

The fact that uber is currently a side gig is a sick joke, this should be a good paying job for grownups. I have yet to run into a job i Can clear 450+ working 3 nights a week part time aside from driving a cab.


----------



## JDoey

Yea idk, got 100,000 platinum warranty. So. All repairs are free for 50,000 miles or 2 years of work.

Had 4 new tires put on free, any repairs free. I think the rental program is expensive but, it's worth it if you're gonna work full time.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

Dude, I feel your pain but you don't buy a car for uber (let alone a US made car!) with ANY I say ANY hope of resale value what so ever! That's why the Prius (I have a '13 hybrid plug-in) is absolutely! bar none! the ultimate Fuber car for X! After 4 years, put it on CL and whatever you can get, that becomes your cash down payment toward the next one. 55 plus mpg with 20-35K miles (bought it used) and mileage? How bout .04 cents per mile! 
Every dollar, EVERY DOLLAR you keep in your pocket, is a dollar more profit for u dude! 
And Toyotas are ABSOLUTE work horses! Why do u think that's pretty much the standard car for the taxi biz? Those guys aren't stupid! Get maximum fuel efficiency and dependability or get out, it's barely NOT worth it as it is!


----------



## JDoey

Elmo Burrito said:


> Dude, I feel your pain but you don't buy a car for uber (let alone a US made car!) with ANY I say ANY hope of resale value what so ever! That's why the Prius (I have a '13 hybrid plug-in) is absolutely! bar none! the ultimate Fuber car for X! After 4 years, put it on CL and whatever you can get, that becomes your cash down payment toward the next one. 55 plus mpg with 20-35K miles (bought it used) and mileage? How bout .04 cents per mile!
> Every dollar, EVERY DOLLAR you keep in your pocket, is a dollar more profit for u dude!
> And Toyotas are ABSOLUTE work horses! Why do u think that's pretty much the standard car for the taxi biz? Those guys aren't stupid! Get maximum fuel efficiency and dependability or get out, it's barely NOT worth it as it is!


Yea got Toyota, I don't expect much I think it's gonna run 250k


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

JDoey said:


> Yea got Toyota, I don't expect much I think it's gonna run 250k


If you maintain it properly you should get 350-450


----------



## JDoey

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If you maintain it properly you should get 350-450


Looking forard to that


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

JDoey said:


> Yea idk, got 100,000 platinum warranty. So. All repairs are free for 50,000 miles or 2 years of work.
> 
> Had 4 new tires put on free, any repairs free. I think the rental program is expensive but, it's worth it if you're gonna work full time.


50,000 miles is a whole...
2,400 hours of working.

The first 50,000 will also be the time when most of your parts are shiny and new, very few parts arn't good at least 50,000 miles.

2 years won't happen unless you are super part time.

What's your plan for the other 200,000 miles your going to use your car for?


----------



## JDoey

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 50,000 miles is a whole...
> 2,400 hours of working.
> 
> The first 50,000 will also be the time when most of your parts are shiny and new, very few parts arn't good at least 50,000 miles.
> 
> 2 years won't happen unless you are super part time.
> 
> What's your plan for the other 200,000 miles your going to use your car for?


Living in? Lol


----------



## Lee239

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


You drove 4K miles per month for 5 month which is 20K miles and you only grossed $4,000? at least you don't owe income tax.


----------



## Trump Economics

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


But the economy sucks and some of us don't have any other way to survive. Yes, I could get a payday loan, but if LYFT and Uber are my employers (but I don't drive for them), how do I repay it? I'm not the 1%.


----------



## Shangsta

JDoey said:


> Yea idk, got 100,000 platinum warranty. So. All repairs are free for 50,000 miles or 2 years of work.
> 
> Had 4 new tires put on free, any repairs free. I think the rental program is expensive but, it's worth it if you're gonna work full time.


Not all repairs, read your contract it's very limited what they actually cover.

No it's not worth it to pay 10,000 a year to work lol.


----------



## JDoey

Yeah, most everything is covered. 

Not things like seat belts, seat covers, interior paneling large body work etc


----------



## Aneed Momoney

yokko said:


> I still see people driving their brand new lexus, bmw, mercedes, etc... as uberx and I ask myself"what's wrong with these guys? how hungry are they?"


I saw someone driving their Dodge Charger RT as an uberx


----------



## Lee239

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


I paid 4K for a 2008 compact car with 38K miles on it. Some couple sold it to me it belonged to their grandfather who almost never drove it, interior looks brand new. They were going to save it for their son who is 14 but their city told them they would have to insure it and register it for 2 years while it sat in the driveway. I only do this part time because that's all that's available in my area a few rides a day. But I do agree that most are idiots and I'm an idiot for sitting next to may app waiting for a ping to drive some jerk 5 miles into the next city for $4.50


----------



## UberNow

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I Quit now while you still have a car.


I always tell people this. The money you earn will all to replacing your car!


----------



## JDoey

Yea, idk, for the first 3 years as a 1099 you can claim a loss on your taxes so.. the money you earn is basically tax free. 

I agree, delivering Chinese food is better money per Milage than driving uberX .. and the customers tip btw. 

I like driving uber, but the ware and tare on your vehicle is horrendous


----------



## SansTalent

I totally agree with the OP. Suspension items are one the last to become patent repair notifications as they are more durable and also more expensive. The depreciation of the vehicle mileage will not be fully understood until time of replacement. Before a prospective driver even finds out about the relative costs to make a reasonable determination to quit or radically change the way his/her business should operate, Uber/Lyft has received several months of service out of their drivers with a simple referral to "trap" their prey into at least working hard for a month to recoup their initial expenditure.

Your time, vehicle, and sanity can all be affected in a negative manner--some things that you cannot simply get back.

There are a few vehicles along with proper driving habits that can lead to marginal profitability when on driver platforms, but really nothing that can sustain a sprouting family. The fiscal stream generated by these platforms reminds me of a loanshark aka Payday Loans business prospectus of "get your money now, and you'll dearly pay for it later..." at least the end result in the driver's perspective seems consistent with this.

Uber Black/SUV is a different animal and if properly maintained with a sound business model, can actually be scaled in/out whenever needed to perform well enough to support the already mentioned sprouting family scenario.

These driver platforms *might* have been intended to provide and offer prospective partners with an ability to make flexible, fun, and fluid income all while sitting in your vehicle, but the market demands have led to a more than adequate saturation point for the product leaving us with way too many drivers and many spoiled, unappreciative riders--this is trending way south!

Quitting is a practical solution as driver attrition on these platforms are incredibly high from the employment or contractor perspective. Competing tends to be in my spirit along with a big desire to resolve issues--I simply like to solve problems, especially for myself.

#1. Drive a vehicle that can be profitable. Something that is reliable, durable, and *extremely* fuel efficient that qualifies for each platform.
#2. Keep marginal costs under control (see #1)
#3. Shift driving patterns to well known streets and venues--streets that are well paved, lit, have better than average flow, and not littered with debris.
#4. Churn frequent riders to your vehicle/driver service (livery plates and all prerequisites). Make Uber/Lyft your marketing arm.
#5. Learn to tip and contribute to create your own partner network to influence prospective riders to choose you and for you to be notified of such demand--technology is your friend here. Certain attributes about the driver along with the vehicle are required here to be successful; you all need the right tools for the job and that's not a "hammer."

Single passenger, not too much luggage is a prime example of the type of passengers/venues you want to profile for. The extra load of passengers and large luggage reduces fuel economy, incurs extra wear/tear on interior, exterior (while loading), transmission/clutch, suspension, tires, and brakes. These are big ticket items that are lurking and will surprise your pocketbook if you're not prepared for it. Defer them as much as you can by driving smart! But, that is contradictory since "all Uber drivers are idiots." -- j/k.

It's going to have to be just like a real job.. there is no way around this.


----------



## Mole

I bought a disposable car with cash I will drive it till it dies then crush it and make a coffee table out of it. It is good to know what you are getting in to before you start.


----------



## Fast Times @ UBER

You sir are the idiot on many levels and I mean no offense.


----------



## PrestonT

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


I want to know how you drove 17K miles for $4K gross.


----------



## BOScusdriver

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


You're the idiot: driving a Cadillac for Uber...or BMW, Mercedes, etc. You didn't do the math ahead of time? Dummy.


----------



## Shangsta

BOScusdriver said:


> You're the idiot: driving a Cadillac for Uber...or BMW, Mercedes, etc. You didn't do the math ahead of time? Dummy.


Lol yup, just the sucker Travis wanted


----------



## SushiGirl

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


I personaly, think you Mr. French are the idiot. You picked a crappy car to uber in but YOU blame Uber and call US idiots. Who the hell in their right mind picks a Cadillac when it's posted all over what the top 5 cars are to use?? An idiot like you, I guess.

Honestly, I'm glad you and all the cry babies like you are leaving!! I LOVE Uber! You tell me where you can go to work when YOU want, leave when YOU want and work where YOU want ?? Where is it?? All you crybabies that are complaining need to quit and let those of us that want to do it, show you how it's done!!!

Cry babies...smh!


----------



## Josh Boyd

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


That's the catch working for Uber no matter what car you have. Uber can pay for trucks launching Uber eats but they can't start providing vehicles for their most on-demand cities and best drivers. At least they can pay for pay for mileage! Filthy company


----------



## columbuscatlady

Josh Boyd said:


> That's the catch working for Uber no matter what car you have. Uber can pay for trucks launching Uber eats but they can't start providing vehicles for their most on-demand cities and best drivers. At least they can pay for pay for mileage! Filthy company


I thought I was the only one. Since I started with Grubhub then Uber too (because I can't do Uber only), I have had to: replace all 4 wheel bearings, get new clutch, get new timing belt and gasket (which is like getting a new engine), tires every 3 months, tie rods, and wheel cylinder (I just did one side but they said you really should do both so I am buying time hoping the one side will last).


----------



## DieselkW

columbuscatlady said:


> I thought I was the only one. Since I started with Grubhub then Uber too (because I can't do Uber only), I have had to: replace all 4 wheel bearings, get new clutch, get new timing belt and gasket (which is like getting a new engine), tires every 3 months, tie rods, and wheel cylinder (I just did one side but they said you really should do both so I am buying time hoping the one side will last).


This is what should be scaring the bejeezus out of riders. Drivers can't afford new brakes, new tie rods, new wheel bearings, new wheel cylinders, etc. So they put it off. Rider gets in a car that, once upon a time, was in perfect shape but has been beaten to death by a year of thousand mile weeks for pay that is barely more than the rent.

Drivers choose to eat or fix the brakes. Guess what? They eat and if there's any money left over they fix the brakes.

Oh, and when the insurance company finds out they don't have to pay for the damage because you didn't have the right policy....


----------



## Mole

Yes I'm a idiot I admit that.

Fact. I have had 3 uber cars in 1 year. 1st one was given to me awesome car. 2nd one I purchased for $2,000 and third vehicle my current one I paid $16,180 out the door. 1st car I drove it 3 months then sold it 2nd car I drove it 4 months 3rd car 7 months and counting.

Fact I made $42,000 in 1 year of driving. Sold car 1 and 2 for $20,000 and maybe I have about $1,000 in tips. Insurance and gas ect I have spent $1,500 so I now have a gross of $61,500 minus new car = $45,320 . Also uber is one of the best tax wright offs known to man.

Uber is my retirement job so with my normal income tax it has lowered my taxes by $5,000 last year and I only drove 6 months of 2016.

I used the money for vacations and my daughters college hence lot's of alcohol and no student loans.

Also uber when I first started was my therapy job I had a very bad beginning of 2016 and when all the stuff whent down I didn't need to buy a dog or see a shrink. I saved a boat load of cash.

Yes I'm a idiot and I'm very happy to be one.


----------



## pomegranite112

Toyota is the reason why your american made car can even go 100k miles. They redefined the term "quality". Their workers are paid when they find a defect. They all have access to stop the production line. Japanese cars are and always will be the greatest in terms of reliability. Picking the right car is half the battle with uber. The other is dealing with pax and driving strategically

Drove a 2001 honda accord before i started uber for 60k miles. I drove those 60k with a transmission that was slipping. No other problems aside from changingthe ignition switch


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Mole said:


> Fact I made $42,000 in 1 year of driving.
> 
> Insurance and gas ect I have spent $1,500.


How in the hell are your operational expenses only 3 1/2% of your revenue? Just my gas and insurance alone is 15%.


----------



## Mole

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How in the hell are your operational expenses only 3 1/2% of your revenue? Just my gas and insurance alone is 15%.


Costco gas I do all my own auto repair and mileage tax deduction plus I made a nice chunk of change on the 2nd car sale and I depreciated 3 cars on my 2016 Tax return. My 3rd vehicle that I still have will give me a $3,500 or so tax deduction all miles are used even dead miles from drop off to pick up are used. Cell phone garage usage all parts purchased insurance plus registration are deductions. Over all my cost is after every deduction is about 4.5 cents a mile.

Also as a added bonus but not counted driving for uber with all the wright offs puts me under the fracking liberal 2% were going to tax you to death California added income tax for hard working people who make good income that the poor people want a part of while they sit at home smoking and drinking and cashing there welfare checks.


----------



## DieselkW

In other words, to make rideshare driving profitable, all you have to do (according to your post) is:
1. Ignore the costs associated with procuring a car. 
2. Claim the depreciation value instead of the 15% tax savings on the depreciation.
3. Not pay yourself for lost time and your own labor, and the cost of parts is tax deductible at 15% self employment?
4. Claim a $3500 tax deduction on the third vehicle at $42,000 gross income. That's 8%, sure you want to go with those numbers?

So, how many passenger miles does it take to earn $42,000 in your market? I drove 1500 miles for every thousand dollars of rideshare pay at 60% passenger in the car miles. That's a mile and a half per dollar before taxes. 
To earn $42k, I would have to drive 63000 miles per year for rideshare.
At an average of 30mph, which varies by market, 63k miles is 2100 hours behind the wheel. 44 hours per week, $20/hour. 

Cost to drive 63000 miles at 30mpg is 2100 gallons. Costco price per gallon? subtract at least $4000
Cost for oil and oil filter changes, 8 of them if you change the oil every 7500 miles? subtract $200
Cost for a set of tires, worn out at 60k miles? subtract another $1000 (Costco price)
Cost for a brake job every 60k miles? 2 wheel cylinders – $35.00 Pads – $50.00 Shoes – $30.00 2 brake rotors – $110.00 Total parts – $234.00
Insurance and registration - gotta count it if you deduct it. Passenger car insurance is $300/month, rideshare insurance is more. 

Any other maintenance? You're lucky to get away without having to replace any other parts, your costs are still around $10000.

$32,000 a year for 44 hours a week. $14 per hour you are doing twice the reported average for all the other ride share drivers on this forum. 

And, if you claim 54¢ per mile on this example, (2016, for 2017 it's 53.5¢) you will have a $34,000 tax write off. 
At $42000 gross, $32,000 net a mileage write off of $34k is an instant audit trigger. Good luck explaining to the IRS that you deducted both depreciation and mileage. If you use the standard mileage rate for a year, you cannot deduct your actual car expenses for that year. You cannot deduct depreciation, lease payments, maintenance and repairs, gasoline (including gasoline taxes), oil, insurance, or vehicle registration fees.

So, your $3500 claim of tax deduction for depreciation is an either/or. Either depreciation and itemized costs, or 54¢ per mile, but not both.


----------



## Mole

DieselkW said:


> In other words, to make rideshare driving profitable, all you have to do (according to your post) is:
> 1. Ignore the costs associated with procuring a car.
> 2. Claim the depreciation value instead of the 15% tax savings on the depreciation.
> 3. Not pay yourself for lost time and your own labor, and the cost of parts is tax deductible at 15% self employment?
> 4. Claim a $3500 tax deduction on the third vehicle at $42,000 gross income. That's 8%, sure you want to go with those numbers?
> 
> So, how many passenger miles does it take to earn $42,000 in your market? I drove 1500 miles for every thousand dollars of rideshare pay at 60% passenger in the car miles. That's a mile and a half per dollar before taxes.
> To earn $42k, I would have to drive 63000 miles per year for rideshare.
> At an average of 30mph, which varies by market, 63k miles is 2100 hours behind the wheel. 44 hours per week, $20/hour.
> 
> Cost to drive 63000 miles at 30mpg is 2100 gallons. Costco price per gallon? subtract at least $4000
> Cost for oil and oil filter changes, 8 of them if you change the oil every 7500 miles? subtract $200
> Cost for a set of tires, worn out at 60k miles? subtract another $1000 (Costco price)
> Cost for a brake job every 60k miles? 2 wheel cylinders - $35.00 Pads - $50.00 Shoes - $30.00 2 brake rotors - $110.00 Total parts - $234.00
> Insurance and registration - gotta count it if you deduct it. Passenger car insurance is $300/month, rideshare insurance is more.
> 
> Any other maintenance? You're lucky to get away without having to replace any other parts, your costs are still around $10000.
> 
> $32,000 a year for 44 hours a week. $14 per hour you are doing twice the reported average for all the other ride share drivers on this forum.
> 
> And, if you claim 54¢ per mile on this example, (2016, for 2017 it's 53.5¢) you will have a $34,000 tax write off.
> At $42000 gross, $32,000 net a mileage write off of $34k is an instant audit trigger. Good luck explaining to the IRS that you deducted both depreciation and mileage. If you use the standard mileage rate for a year, you cannot deduct your actual car expenses for that year. You cannot deduct depreciation, lease payments, maintenance and repairs, gasoline (including gasoline taxes), oil, insurance, or vehicle registration fees.
> 
> So, your $3500 claim of tax deduction for depreciation is an either/or. Either depreciation and itemized costs, or 54¢ per mile, but not both.


Your numbers are off.
Vehicle is paid off I paid cash. No interest no payments.
Quest bonus $500 per month $6,000 per year driving for 2 weeks a month 4 quest bonuses.
15% of pax's are surge rides.
36 mpg average
insurance is about $20 a month extra for rideshare. $1,450 for 1 year 3 vehicles is what I pay.
I never needed to do my brakes but I did buy 2 tires.
You forgot the per minute charge basically $1.10 per mile. How long does it take to drive 1 mile in traffic?
Costco gas 54,000 miles at a 2016 average of $2.49 a gallon at 36mpg
Smooth driving never use my brakes until the last 100 feet when coming to a stop but sometimes hitting them on the freeway in traffic = no large replacement cost and I never have had one yet on any of my vehicles in the last 20 years.
added extra's tips and making a few bucks on the old vehicle sale.
I deduct my garage that my car sits in for a office plus cell phone and all the bottled water and mints I buy at Costco.

I have a hawk for a accountant she is awesome knows the law and rules and follow's them so most likely no audit and if so I have all my documentation for inspection in a nice neat folder.


----------



## PepeLePiu

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


Maybe you should've chosen a different kind of car. Cadillacs are not meant for this kind of job and abuse plus the devaluation rate is huge and the maintenance, even in the best of conditions is very high. So maybe, just maybe, the cautionary tale should be "Don't be an idiot, don't drive a Cadillac to do ride share". Now, onto the numbers, if you was making 250 bucks a week give or take by your account, you was putting 1000 miles to make 250...
I'm sorry to inform you that in the idiots play, you might be the king.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

1,000 per week for 4-5 months and only grossed $4,000???
That's about roughly 20,000 miles, meaning you made 20 cents per mile? 
Now that's an idiot right there...


----------



## Aerodrifting

Are all American cars that bad? Is Toyota / Honda / Nissan the only way to go? What about Chrysler, Ford, Chevy etc? Their compact sedans for instance, Do they break down at 100k mile too?


----------



## columbuscatlady

PT Cruiser VERY BAD, piece of s**t!


----------



## Okphillip

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


That's what happens when you buy a Chevrolet, Ford, Chrysler etc. Next time get a Toyota or Honda. There is a reason Detroit failed....crappy cars and labor unions who buried the industry!


----------



## upyouruber

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


Even in mint condition, your '05 Caddy would not be worth anywherw near 10k. Dont know where you get that idea it was before uber?



Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> 
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


UberX: buy the "best" POS car you can find for under $2500. Older honda, toyota, nissan whatever. Even if you have a new car that you did NOT buy for uber, parl it and buy a used POS. You make the same but are not accelerating the depreciation on your new car. That's what I did and its working out fine. No way am I gonna put 1000+ miles a week on my new Honda.


----------



## dogemuffins

Not all American cars are junk, just like not all imports are good. That said, any luxury brand (Cadillac, BMW, etc) is the wrong choice for UberX. I would say that a Ford Escape four-cylinder or Hybrid is a great Uber vehicle. Low cost of repairs, easy to find parts for, relatively reliable, spacious enough on the inside but not large/hard to park from the outside.

Examples where simply buying an import is a bad choice. Early to mid 2000s Honda transmissions in Accord/Pilot/Odyssey are very unreliable. Nissan 2.5 engines (pretty sure that's the most popular engines in used Altimas that people might buy for Uber) are trash as are the CVTs used in the Sentra (another popular Uber car). Most Toyotas burn some oil at higher miles and if you don't keep topping it off you could find yourself buying a new engine sooner than later.

The Prius is a good vehicle for Uber due to cheap cost per mile but it's ugly and cramped inside. Does that matter if you Uber full-time? no, saving money each mile is more important, but if you do it part-time and want to drive a car you like, nobody likes a Prius.


----------



## UberPissed

http://imgur.com/tC5uumk


----------



## upyouruber

dogemuffins said:


> Not all American cars are junk, just like not all imports are good. That said, any luxury brand (Cadillac, BMW, etc) is the wrong choice for UberX. I would say that a Ford Escape four-cylinder or Hybrid is a great Uber vehicle. Low cost of repairs, easy to find parts for, relatively reliable, spacious enough on the inside but not large/hard to park from the outside.
> 
> Examples where simply buying an import is a bad choice. Early to mid 2000s Honda transmissions in Accord/Pilot/Odyssey are very unreliable. Nissan 2.5 engines (pretty sure that's the most popular engines in used Altimas that people might buy for Uber) are trash as are the CVTs used in the Sentra (another popular Uber car). Most Toyotas burn some oil at higher miles and if you don't keep topping it off you could find yourself buying a new engine sooner than later.
> 
> The Prius is a good vehicle for Uber due to cheap cost per mile but it's ugly and cramped inside. Does that matter if you Uber full-time? no, saving money each mile is more important, but if you do it part-time and want to drive a car you like, nobody likes a Prius.


You have, through your own words, confirmed complete motor vehicle ignorance!


----------



## Misaelz28

Drove a cheap car 60 k miles made probably 40 k profit and paid 2 k for that car


----------



## Veju

Every payday loan has a date of repayment.


----------



## June132017

Veju said:


> Every payday loan has a date of repayment.


Dang that's true.


----------



## mariasuber

I would single out Los Angeles county drivers!


----------



## Mole

mariasuber said:


> I would single out Los Angeles county drivers!


Welcome to L A uber please hold on tight as we approach the hood and do not be alarmed of the bumps in the road those are just people.


----------



## D_D

I bought a 400 dollar 05 Toyota and fixed the car myself. I use it for eats.... 

It has over 415000kms going strong...


----------



## transporter007

Steve French said:


> It's true, you are an idiot. I don't mean to offend, I just want your attention.
> 
> I drove for Uber for about 4-5 months last fall/winter. I thought it was fun. Met some people, made a few bucks, very flexible work hours. Times were good. I started to notice the mileage I was putting on my car (Cadillac SRX 05) was really getting up there. I was putting 1000 miles a week on my car. No big deal I thought. After a few rounds of rate cuts I figured it was time to call it quits. I probably made $4K gross while driving.
> Aaaa
> Now today. Since I've quit, my car has needed wheel barrings replaced, new tires, new brakes, tire rods busted, ignition coil shot, main computer replaced .... (this was about $4K to get done). There goes my Uber earnings not including fuel and time obviously.
> 
> This morning, I learned my catalytic converter is shot, and the entire exhaust needs replaced. And my transmission can go at any minute according to my now wealthy mechanic. I've had it. I need to dump this car as is, donate it, or scrap it. The car was probably worth 10K when I started, now is essentially worthless. I attribute all this damage to the heavy toll of Uber driving. Long hours of city traffic all day long is not good for your car.
> 
> Quit now while you still have a car.


If ur vehicle was a Toyota Prius 50mpg and low maintenance your experience would of been different. *Frankly, you failed the second u went uber active with Caddy.
I knew a guy who did the same in a C Class Benz. Same outcome as u.
****** gone, converters shot......car junk. Pretty & Fancy rides ain't made for high usage. *

The A10 Warthog. Everyone thinks it's ugly. However THEE most survivable weapons platform in combat









Toyota Prius or A10 Warthog. Make your choice gentlemen, passengers await


----------

